# Sig-O-Matic, der umsonstige Signaturgenerator



## Soloran (25. Juni 2007)

Hallo Community!
Ich suche einige Tester für ein kleines, noch geheimes, Projekt.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Wer sich daran beteiligen möchte und verschwiegen ist - also "die Klappe halten" kann - der möge sich mit mir in Verbindung setzen.

Was zu tun ist:
Meinen Projektgegenstand ausprobieren und benutzen um mir dann eine Rückmeldung über das Verhalten, etwaige Fehler oder dem Projekt generell geben. Ich hoffe, dass sich hier einige Interessierte melden werden ...

"so long and thaks for all the fish"


----------



## Soloran (30. Juni 2007)

Hallo und herzlichen Dank an alle, die sich via PM bei mir meldeten. Das Projekt ist nun offiziell in der Open-Beta-Phase und bereit, von euch getestet zu werden.

Ich bin mir vollkommen bewusst, dass es noch viel zu verbessern und hinzuzufügen gibt, hoffe aber auf rege Mitarbeit und viele gute Anregungen. Die ich zuvor auch schon von meinen bisherigen Testern erhielt die da waren:
Deloba
deveraux
Granter
Jazira
Monyk
Specimann
thomasjames 
Thoraros
Tocame
Danke euch für die guten Tipps, die ich bisher schon zum Teil realisieren konnte. Einige Dinge kann ich persönlich so noch nicht umsetzen aber sicherlich wird sich auch dazu eine Lösung ergeben.

Jetzt möchte ich euch aber endlich aufklären, um was es bei meinem Projekt geht.
Ich habe einen, für alle frei nutzbaren, kostenlosen, umsonstigen, Signaturgenerator gebastelt, der Signaturen aus mehreren Einzelebenen generiert und so mehrere Millionen sehr individueller Kombinationen ermöglicht. Noch fehlt es an Inhaltsgrafiken und einer entsprechenden Aufmachung der Seite aber ich wollte es zum Anfang einfach halten. Es wird definitiv an allem gearbeitet und es wird auf jeden Fall einiges mehr an Auswahlmöglichkeiten geben. Nun aber wünsche ich euch viel Spaß mit *Sig-O-Matic* - dem kostenlosen online Signaturgenerator.

*Links zum Thema*
Forum
Signaturgenerator
imageloop Slideshow


----------



## Pomela (1. Juli 2007)

ah.. das Geheimnis ist gelüftet!

Haste ja ganz gut gemacht *lob* aber ein paar Bilder von WoW wären nicht schlecht...


----------



## Soloran (1. Juli 2007)

Die werden kommen und sind bereits in Vorbereitung. Ebenso wird es Grafiken von HdRO und anderen Spielen geben. Momentan sind drei Leute damit beschäftigt, Inhalte bereit zu stellen und so für die Erweiterung des Generators zu sorgen. Trotz dessen ist natürlich jeder herzlich Eingeladen, sich im dazugehörigen Forum zu beteiligen und eigene Grafiken hochzuladen.


----------



## nuels (1. Juli 2007)

Soloran schrieb:


> Die werden kommen und sind bereits in Vorbereitung. Ebenso wird es Grafiken von HdRO und anderen Spielen geben. Momentan sind drei Leute damit beschäftigt, Inhalte bereit zu stellen und so für die Erweiterung des Generators zu sorgen. Trotz dessen ist natürlich jeder herzlich Eingeladen, sich im dazugehörigen Forum zu beteiligen und eigene Grafiken hochzuladen.



richtig cool das programm das jezz noch für wow verfügbar wäre :-)
imbaaaaa ^^ 
*Loben tu*


----------



## Soloran (1. Juli 2007)

Ich habe die Startseite des Projektes mal ein wenig umgestaltet um auf die momentan in Arbeit befindlichen Bereiche hinzuweisen. Zudem wurden die nötigen rechtlichen Vermerke beigefügt. Es ist nicht ausgeschlossen, dass nach den drei Hauptprojekten *Guild Wars*, Der *Herr der Ringe Online* und *World of Warcraft* weitere Themengebiete erschloßen werden. Ich könnte mir da z.B. einen Filmbereich oder ähnliches vorstellen aber zunächst sollen erstmal die nun gestarteten Unterprojekte mit Leben gefüllt werden.


----------



## -bloodberry- (2. Juli 2007)

Uiii! =)
Gefällt mir bisher wirklich gut, aber für die Grafiken, die bisher online sind, habe ich leider nicht ganz so viel Verwendung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Soblad aber etwas für LotRo dabei ist, werde ich Sig-O-Matic mit Sicherheit nutzen!
Und ich denke, bis dahin werd ich auch ein wenig Werbung machen, denn ich find das wirklich eine ECHT tolle Idee!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
LG


----------



## Leigh (2. Juli 2007)

Toll. :/
Der Post von -bloodberry- kommt von mir.

Was loggt er sich denn auch immer nicht aus? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Amarillo (2. Juli 2007)

hmm! zu unvollständig um schon veröffentlicht zu werden!


----------



## Ash1983 (2. Juli 2007)

Amarillo schrieb:


> hmm! zu unvollständig um schon veröffentlicht zu werden!




Hauptsache was gesagt. Wie wärs mit Verbesserungsvorschlägen?

Ich finds gut, wird ja scheinbar noch erweitert


----------



## Soloran (2. Juli 2007)

Amarillo schrieb:


> hmm! zu unvollständig um schon veröffentlicht zu werden!


Deshalb ja auch der Beta-Status 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. Anregungen und _konstruktive_ Kritik werden natürlich gerne entgegen genommen. Dazu einfach im entsprechenden Forum anmelden und einen Post schreiben oder direkt an folgende eMail-Adresse schreiben: sig-o-matic@gmx.de

Die ersten Grafiken zu HdRO sind übrigens schon fertig und werden in den nächsten Tagen eingepflegt. Somit wird dann auch dieser Bereich in den Beta-Status übergehen.

Wir suchen zudem weitere Grafiker die sich bei der Erstellung zusätzlicher Inhalte beteiligen möchten. Hierbei müssen vorallem schon vorhandene Motive zu den Kategorien freigestellt, beschnitten und uns als teiltransparente png-Datei im Format 280x100 (unkomprimiert) zugesendet werden. Wer daran interesse hat kann sich ebenfalls im Forum melden oder sich an die oben genannte eMail-Adresse wenden.


----------



## Otty Peek (2. Juli 2007)

Wie ich finde schon im Betastatus ein sehr schönes tool mit viel Potenzial.



weiter so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Oxilitor (2. Juli 2007)

Respekt vor der Mühe so etwas zu coden. Ich frage mich allerdings: "Was macht dein "Programm" so besonders?" "Warum sollte ich genau dieses benutzen und kein anderes?" Solche Programme gibt es schon massenweise auf dem Markt.


----------



## Soloran (2. Juli 2007)

Oxilitor schrieb:


> Respekt vor der Mühe so etwas zu coden. Ich frage mich allerdings: "Was macht dein "Programm" so besonders?" "Warum sollte ich genau dieses benutzen und kein anderes?" Solche Programme gibt es schon massenweise auf dem Markt.


Das Hauptsächlich besondere ist die Skalierbarkeit. Zudem ist alles so angelegt, dass man die einzelnen Funktionalitäten auf Codebasis schön einfach anpassen kann (wovon der User allerdings nichts mitbekommt). Es ist überhaupt kein Problem hunderte verschiedener Inhalte einzubinden und damit wesentlich mehr Kombinationen zu realisieren als mit jedem anderen Tool. Zudem gibt es schon jetzt sehr viel mehr verschiedene Schriftoptionen und Grafikschichten als bei den meisten anderen Generatoren. Dies erlaubt viel viel viel mehr verschiedene Kombinationen.
Zudem haben wir schon jetzt mehrere kompetente Grafiker an Bord, die sich um eine professionelle Gestaltung kümmern und für entsprechenden Nachschub sorgen. Es wird also öfter mal was neues geben.


Übrigens habe ich soeben die ersten fünf WoW-Grafiken fertiggestellt. Diese werde ich im Laufe des Abends einbauen. Ich habe diesen Schritt einfach mal vorgezogen, da WoW momentan wohl das zugkräftigste Pferd für solch ein Projekt ist.


*Edit:* Die WoW-Grafiken sind eingefügt und bereit von euch ausprobiert zu werden. Viel Spaß damit!

*Links zum Thema*
imageloop Slideshow mit WoW Inhalten


----------



## Shadowfly (3. Juli 2007)

Nett Nett aber einwas muss ich sagen.

Ein Zurückbutton oder Vorschaubutton wäre ganz nett.

Hier ein Beispiel.


Bei erstellen der Schrifft gibt man die Gröse und die Schrift an find ich gut aber wenn man dann auf Weiter klickt und es gefällt einen nicht muss man wieder von vorne beginnen ok das ist nicht so das Große ding aber ein Zurückbutton (nur ein schritt zurück nicht zum Anfang) oder ein Vorschau Button wären richtig gut

Ansonsten Nettes  Programmchen


----------



## Soloran (3. Juli 2007)

Shadowfly schrieb:


> [...] Bei erstellen der Schrifft gibt man die Gröse und die Schrift an find ich gut aber wenn man dann auf Weiter klickt und es gefällt einen nicht muss man wieder von vorne beginnen [...]


Dies wurde mehrfach Kritisiert und wir arbeiten an einer Lösung. Wie genau das zu realisieren ist kann ich dir noch nicht sagen.

Allerdings kannst du *die VOR und ZURÜCK-Buttons deines Browsers* nutzen, ohne dass Daten verloren gehen, und so auch verschiedene Stile und Schriften ausprobieren. Eventuell musst du einen Dialog zum erneuten Senden der Daten bestätigen, wenn du auf VOR klickst um einmal eingegebene Daten erneut abzuschicken.

Am besten funktioniert dies eigentlich unter Firefox aber auch andere Browser sollten kein Problem damit haben, da die Variablen der jeweiligen Signatur nicht jedes Mal neu übergeben sondern "durchgeschleift" werden.

Ich werde aber einen Knopf mit der entsprechenden Zurück-Funktion der Browser-Knöpfe hinzufügen, um mögliche Irritationen zu verringern und somit die Bedienbarkeit einfacher zu gestalten.


----------



## Cijia (3. Juli 2007)

Der Sig Generator ist ganz nett, aber gerade für Themen und WoW machen Dynamsiche Inhalte etwas aus... wie z.b. Level Gilde usw. damit man nicht immer alles von Hand anpassen muss.

Inzwischen brauch man dank Armory auch keine eigende DB mehr.


----------



## Soloran (3. Juli 2007)

Cijia schrieb:


> Der Sig Generator ist ganz nett, aber gerade für Themen und WoW machen Dynamsiche Inhalte etwas aus... wie z.b. Level Gilde usw. damit man nicht immer alles von Hand anpassen muss.
> 
> Inzwischen brauch man dank Armory auch keine eigende DB mehr.


Das stimmt zwar aber ist es für ein privates Projekt vom Aufwand natürlich total unverhältnismäßig. Es richtet sich auch eher an Leute die Ihren Gildentag, Ihren Characternamen und vielleicht ihre Gildenhompage oder eine TS-Server-Adresse publik machen oder nur einen kleinen Ausspruch anzeigen lassen wollen. Zudem würde man sich da auf ein bestimmtes Thema spezialisieren und gerade Sig-O-Matic soll vor allem flexibel und offen für neue Themengebiete sein.

Den Zurück-Button habe ich jetzt integriert. Danke noch einmal für den Hinweis.


----------



## shadow24 (3. Juli 2007)

[Nun aber wünsche ich euch viel Spaß mit *Sig-O-Matic* - dem kostenlosen online Signaturgenerator.

*Links zum Thema*
Forum
Signaturgenerator
imageloop Slideshow
[/quote]
also die Sache an sich find ich auch gut gelungen.ich selbst bastel mir nicht solche Signaturen,aber ich denke wer das gerne macht hat mit diesem Produkt ein gut strukturiertes Programm um seine individuellen Wünsche zu erfüllen...
am besten aber an der ganzen Sache find ich den Namen.wahrscheinlich weil ich auch begeisterter Douglas Adams-Leser bin/war.von daher wünsch ich dir noch weiterhinon`t Panic und Machs gut und danke für den vielen Fisch...
P.S.(Insider)und ich hoffe das Getränk aus deinem Sig-O-Matic schmeckt ähnlich aber halt nicht völlig anders als Tee... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soloran (3. Juli 2007)

===== Off-Topic =====
(Zum Insider *lach* ja, ich habe meinen Gedank-O-Tron auf hochtouren laufen lassen und selbst die Sirius Cybernetic Corporation mit ihrer Marketingabteilung wären nicht darauf gekommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Aber am Ende allen Seins gilt immer noch: 42!
===== On-Topic =====
Danke  für's Lob 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## shadow24 (3. Juli 2007)

Soloran schrieb:


> ===== Off-Topic =====
> (Zum Insider *lach* ja, ich habe meinen Gedank-O-Tron auf hochtouren laufen lassen und selbst die Sirius Cybernetic Corporation mit ihrer Marketingabteilung wären nicht darauf gekommen
> 
> 
> ...


gern geschehen...ich nehm deine Erfindung auf alle Fälle in den Reiseführer mit auf.dadurch wird der Eintrag für die Erde erweitert.nicht mehr "grösstenteils harmlos", sondern "grösstenteils harmlos,aber clever"...
so long und schöne Grüsse von den Vogonen,welche schon Interesse an deiner Erfindung angemeldet haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Leigh (3. Juli 2007)

Ich hab mir gerade mal den WoW-Teil (sehrt flüchtig und auch nicht bis zum Ende) angeguckt und.. Die "Undead"-Grafik ist eine Nachtelfe, keine Untote... Doch ein recht wichtiges Detail, wie ich finde 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cijia (3. Juli 2007)

Soloran schrieb:


> Das stimmt zwar aber ist es für ein privates Projekt vom Aufwand natürlich total unverhältnismäßig. Es richtet sich auch eher an Leute die Ihren Gildentag, Ihren Characternamen und vielleicht ihre Gildenhompage oder eine TS-Server-Adresse publik machen oder nur einen kleinen Ausspruch anzeigen lassen wollen. Zudem würde man sich da auf ein bestimmtes Thema spezialisieren und gerade Sig-O-Matic soll vor allem flexibel und offen für neue Themengebiete sein.
> 
> Den Zurück-Button habe ich jetzt integriert. Danke noch einmal für den Hinweis.


Jain...

Du hast im großen und ganzen schon recht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. Und entschuldige, ich bin halt irgendwie ein Fan fürs Dynamsiche. Dein SigGenerator gefällt mir wie gesagt recht gut, gerade der aufbau der Grafik selbst. Auch im Thema flexiblität hast du recht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ich fände es mal toll, wenn es Signaturgeneratoren gäbe, die Charakterinformationen + freien Text zur verfügung stellen. Gerade wegen z.b. HP und TS. Vieleicht sogar mit Platzhaltern.

---
Ich arbeite auf grund eines Privaten Projekts, das sehr groß ist, gerade an diverse parsing tools und hab dabei mal ein bericht über das Armory überflogen. 
Im Prinzip ist es ganz einfach... mithilfe einer fertigen XML Parse Class die http://armory.wow-europe.com/character-she...and&n=Cijia Seite einlesen und man hat alle informationen die man will. 

```
<character battleGroup="Blutdurst" charUrl="r=Die+Silberne+Hand&amp;n=Cijia" class="Druide" classId="11" faction="Allianz" factionId="0" gender="Weiblich" genderId="1" guildName="Helden von Northrend" guildUrl="r=Die+Silberne+Hand&amp;n=Helden+von+Northrend&amp;p=1" lastModified="2. Juli 2007" level="70" name="Cijia" race="Nachtelf" raceId="4" realm="Die Silberne Hand" title="">
```
Ich entwickle mir selbst gerade eine Class fürs Armory, aber auch wenn ich alle Chardaten hole, liegt mein Augenmerk auf Items und Skillung des Chars.


----------



## Soloran (3. Juli 2007)

Leigh schrieb:


> Ich hab mir gerade mal den WoW-Teil (sehrt flüchtig und auch nicht bis zum Ende) angeguckt und.. Die "Undead"-Grafik ist eine Nachtelfe, keine Untote... Doch ein recht wichtiges Detail, wie ich finde
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Öhm, da es sich bei der gemeinten Figur um Sylvanas Windrunner handelt passt sie schon zu den Untoten bzw. den Forsaken (Vergessenen) da sie ja deren Anführerin wurde, nachdem sie in Warcraft 3 von Arthas besiegt und als Banshee wiedererweckt wurde. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Schau dir mal den Wiki-Eintrag an und scroll etwa bis ins untere Drittel. Dort siehst du ein Rendering, genau wie ich es verwendete (nur aus einer anderen Perspektive).


----------



## Soloran (4. Juli 2007)

Hallo zusammen,
Soeben haben wir mit Gandalf und Sam die ersten Signaturgrafiken zum Herrn der Ringe Online installiert und den HdRO-Signaturgenerator zur Benutzung freigegeben. Viel Spaß damit!


----------



## Ars_Mc_Ars (5. Juli 2007)

Alles in Allem eine gute Sache, es sind nur noch einige Fehler zu beheben, aber is ja noch Beta ^^

*auf Signatur zeig* *hust*  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Leigh (5. Juli 2007)

Soloran schrieb:


> Öhm, da es sich bei der gemeinten Figur um Sylvanas Windrunner handelt passt sie schon zu den Untoten bzw. den Forsaken (Vergessenen) da sie ja deren Anführerin wurde, nachdem sie in Warcraft 3 von Arthas besiegt und als Banshee wiedererweckt wurde.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Jaaa, okay, aber eine "echte" Untote fehlt mir halt! *lach*

Und: Och nee, jetzt hast du da Werbung drauf :'( Ganz ganz böse.


----------



## Soloran (5. Juli 2007)

Leigh schrieb:


> [...] Und: Och nee, jetzt hast du da Werbung drauf :'( Ganz ganz böse.


Jap, Ich geb's zu ich bin n Kommerz-Mensch und werde jetzt ganz doll reich durch euch alle.

Ne, ich hoffe damit um die 6,00 Euro im Monat zu machen (ich bin eben sehr optimistisch) um dann auf richtigen, Bezahl-Webspace mit ner Toplevel-Domain zu wechseln. Dann zwar mit dem bisherigen Werbebanner aber mitohne diesen Werbefenstern die ich mal wirklich nervend finde. Nen Versuch ist's jedenfalls wert.

Zudem finde ich Kapitalismus super und die Idee an meiner Idee was zu verdienen (wenn auch nur minimalst - wie jeder der den online Werbemarkt kennt, sicher bestätigen kann) auch nicht übel. Die Nutzung ist und wird natürlich kostenlos bleiben (mal ehrlich: mit dem Internet sind wir alle an kostenlosen Kram gewöhnt worden und keiner würde für sowas zahlen - nichtmal ich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

).


----------



## nuels (6. Juli 2007)

welchen link mus ich denn als visitenkarte speichern????? 
erster, zweiter oder dritter? ^^


----------



## Elma (7. Juli 2007)

Bei den Hintergrundgrafiken gibts bei den Hellen 2 mal die Bezeichn ung "Smoke" bei dem einen soll wohl Drips stehen.. nur so nebenbei, ist mir grad aufgefallen : D
Aber nice Tool : >


----------



## Leigh (7. Juli 2007)

Du gibts Bescheid, wenn du neue Grafiken drin hast, ja? ^^
Ich warte zb sehnsüchtig auf eine pinkhaarige Gnomfrau im WoW-Bereich.. xD


----------



## LuBeLiMo (7. Juli 2007)

gz nice work


----------



## Soloran (8. Juli 2007)

nuels schrieb:


> welchen link mus ich denn als visitenkarte speichern?????
> erster, zweiter oder dritter? ^^


Ich habe den HTML-Link mal rausgenommen und um Verwirrungen vorzubeugen einen kleinen Infotext dazugeschrieben.




Elma schrieb:


> Bei den Hintergrundgrafiken gibts bei den Hellen 2 mal die Bezeichn ung "Smoke" bei dem einen soll wohl Drips stehen.. nur so nebenbei, ist mir grad aufgefallen : D
> Aber nice Tool : >


Danke für den Hinweis. Der Fehler ist nun behoben.



Leigh schrieb:


> Du gibts Bescheid, wenn du neue Grafiken drin hast, ja? ^^
> Ich warte zb sehnsüchtig auf eine pinkhaarige Gnomfrau im WoW-Bereich.. xD


Neu veröffentlichte Grafiken findest du im entsprechenden Thread des Forums von Sig-O-Matic. Mein Co-Grafiker Duncan hilft mir im Moment kräftig bei der Gestaltung neuer Inhalte. Weiter Vorschläge sind natürlich gerne gesehen. Um die Übersicht hier zu wahren möchte ich euch ebenfalls unser Signatur-Forum nahelegen.


----------



## Littleheroe (9. Juli 2007)

cooles tool!

ttp://sigomatic.si.funpic.de/sig/imagegenerator/image.php?&txt1=Teldrassil&txt2=Littleheroe&txt3=<Garde der Flamme>&fnt1=Fritz-Quadrata-TT&fnt2=Fritz-Quadrata-TT&fnt3=Fritz-Quadrata-TT&fntsz1=12&fntsz2=18&fntsz3=16&bg=Black&deco=Sparks&cont=WOW1SMDW01&ov=BWRivets01

^^


----------



## Arquilis (24. März 2008)

@ LuBeLiMo: mich würde mal interessieren, wie du die untere signatur gemacht und unter die nachricht gesetzt hast. wenn mir das irgendjemand per pn sagen könnte...wär nett^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

